# Ordenador muy lento (abierto)

## Theasker

Hace 2 días hice el típico emerge -uDN world y me guardé para compilar por la noche el Open Office ya que lo normal es que tarde unas 6 ó 7 horas de compilación en mi ordenador (P IV 3,2 Gh con 1,5 Gb de RAM) y al levantarme por la mañna a, aun no había terminado, y al final tardó ... 16 horas en terminar la compilación  :Shocked:  .

También (y esto me ha pasado siempre desde que hace 3 años me instalé gentoo) trabajo más agil para navegar (firefox en linux y windows) y para el uso diario en el ordenador de mi trabajo, que es un PIV a 2,4 GHz. y 500 Mb de RAM que en el mio, cosa q no veo muy normal y que supongo que será por alguna configuración errónea que tengo.

Tengo en el rc default el hdparm, antes que me lo preguntéis.

A ver si me podéis dar una pista por dónde puedo mirar y qué es lo que tengo mal en mi ordenador. Me fastidia bastante que trabaje mejor en Windows que en Linux y quiero solucionar eso.

-- Editado por i92guboj: editado título redundante

----------

## i92guboj

Algunas cosas a tener en cuenta:

la cantidad de ram que tengas no es relevante, la cantidad libre y el swap que hace si, así que vigila tu top o htop y mira si tu ram está llena y si usas swap

salida de hdparm -cdi en tus discos duros

salida de glxinfo | grep -n2 -i direct

sistemas de archivos que usas, y versión del kernel si estás usando algún patchset experimental

tu make.conf

Postea las respuestas a eso para empezar a ver si vemos algo raro.

----------

## Theasker

- En cuanto a la cantidad de RAM, casi nunca pasa de 1Gb usado y la SWAP desde que tengo 1,5 Gb no la he usado nunca aunque porsiaca tengo 1Gb de swap.

```

# hdparm -cdi /dev/hdb

/dev/hdb:

 IO_support    =  1 (32-bit)

 using_dma     =  1 on)

 Model=Maxtor 6L200P0, FwRev=BAH41E00, SerialNo=L40R2WBH

 Config={ Fixed }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=57

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=8192kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=off

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=398297088

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6 

 AdvancedPM=yes: disabled (255) WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-7 T13 1532D revision 0:  ATA/ATAPI-1,2,3,4,5,6,7

 * signifies the current active mode
```

```

# hdparm -cdi /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 IO_support    =  1 (32-bit)

 using_dma     =  1 (on)

 Model=Maxtor 6Y080L0, FwRev=YAR41BW0, SerialNo=Y2FX3G8E

 Config={ Fixed }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=57

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=2048kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=off

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=160086528

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6 

 AdvancedPM=yes: disabled (255) WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-7 T13 1532D revision 0:  ATA/ATAPI-1,2,3,4,5,6,7

 * signifies the current active mode
```

```
# glxinfo | grep -n2 -i direct 

1-name of display: :0.0

2-display: :0  screen: 0

3:direct rendering: Yes

4-server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

5-server glx version string: 1.4

```

```

 /dev/hda (80 Gb)

/dev/hda1    42 Gb     ---------------------> Windows

/dev/hda5    1 Gb              sw        mkswap /dev/hda2 && swapon /dev/hda2

/dev/hda6    6 Gb        /tmp y /var/tmp     mke2fs /dev/hda6

/dev/hda3    33 Gb    /datos --> mke2fs -j -O dir_index /dev/hda3

/dev/hdb (200 Gb)

/dev/hdb1    60 Mb    /boot                            mke2fs /dev/hdb1

/dev/hdb2    10 Gb    /                                    mke2fs -j -O dir_index /dev/hdb2

/dev/hdb5    500Mb    /usr/portage                 mke2fs -b 1024 -i 1024 /dev/hdb5

/dev/hdb6    4 Gb        /usr/portage/distfiles   mke2fs /dev/hdb6

/dev/hdb7    2 Gb        /var                                mke2fs -j -O dir_index /dev/hdb7

/dev/hdb8    4Gb        /usr/src                            mke2fs -b 1024 -i 1024 /dev/hdb8

/dev/hdb9    180 Gb    /home                            mke2fs -j -O dir_index /dev/hdb9
```

- kernel --> 2.6.24-gentoo-r7 i686

- patchset del kernel --> nunca lo he usado, y ... tampoco se como hacerlo.

```

# cat /etc/make.conf

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

# Variables USE

USE="gtk nls spell X hal dbus -kde -gnome nvidia opengl qt3 userlocales -fortran -ipv6 apache2 alsa oss mp3 -arts truetype-fonts truetype mysql php startup-notification additions ntfs fuse svg jpeg ccache ogg"

# Configuración de Video, teclado y ratón

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse ps2mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia fbdev nv none"

LINGUAS="es"

ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1"

#Configuración

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

FEATURES="distcc ccache parallel-fetch"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

#CCACHE_PREFIX="distcc"

# configuración del overlay

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local"

source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

# Cambia la prioridad de compilación.

# Va desde el -20 (maxima prioridad) hasta 19 (prioridad minima).

#PORTAGE_NICENESS="19"

# Para mandar los mensajes del emerge a tu correo

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="info warn error log"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="syslog save mail"

#PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root@localhost localhost"

#PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="emerge \${PACKAGE}"

#PORTAGE_ELOG_COMMAND="/etc/scripts/fwmail.pl"

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"
```

gracias por la intentar ayudar y perdón por mi ignorancia pero no se como solucionarlo, sino no habría pedido ayuda.

----------

## i92guboj

No pidas perdón, no es ignorancia tampoco.

La verdad es que parece un sistema bastante sano. Lo cual me hace pensar que quizás haya algún pequeño problema de hardware o algo. Tu instalación parece bastante limpia y normal. Yo empezaría comprobando las pastillas de memoria ram. Para eso puedes usar memtest86+, que está disponible en muchos cds de linux. Incluso si windows va bien en esta máquina, podría ser la memoria. Linux es bastante más severo con el hardware defectuoso.

Y otra cosa que se me acaba de ocurrir: tus discos son ide, asegúrate de que los cables son de 80 pines y no los antiguos de 40. Son similares, pero los de 80 son apreciablemente más finos. Claro que si el mismo ordenador funciona rápido con windows, no creo que sea ese el problema.

Pega también cuando puedas las salida de tu lspci, quizás sea algún chipset mal soportado, un driver con algún bug o algo más extraño... No se.

----------

## Theasker

Yo también había pensado en la memoria, la tengo en 2 módulos uno de 1 Gb kingston y el otro de 512 marca garrafón, probaré a testear la memoria como tu dices y veremos, y ... en cuanto a los buses de datos de los discos duros IDE ... creo q si que son de 40 pines, porque cuando monté el ordenador puse los viejos y ... creo q los únicos q tengo, tomo nota y los cambiaré.

```
# lspci 

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT880 Host Bridge

00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT880 Host Bridge

00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT880 Host Bridge

00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT880 Host Bridge

00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT880 Host Bridge

00:00.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT880 Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI Bridge

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)

00:0b.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 0a)

00:0b.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! Game Port (rev 0a)

00:0d.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)

00:0d.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)

00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)

00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [KT600/K8T800/K8T890 South]

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 78)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV36 [GeForce FX 5700LE] (rev a1)

```

otra pista puede ser que el firefox me consume a veces bastante cpu (lo de consumir mucha memoria ya se que es normal y ... en parte se arreglará un poco con la versión 3) y es donde más noto diferencia a la hora de navegar, desactive el composite de mi xfce4 y mejoró un poco pero sigue marchando mal en comparación con mi odioso winxp del curro, bastante más viejo y poco optimizado asi como saturado de programas que instala mi superior que usa mi mismo ordenador, por eso no lo entiendo muy bien.

gracias por la ayuda y seguiré buscando

----------

## i92guboj

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> Yo también había pensado en la memoria, la tengo en 2 módulos uno de 1 Gb kingston y el otro de 512 marca garrafón, probaré a testear la memoria como tu dices y veremos, y ... en cuanto a los buses de datos de los discos duros IDE ... creo q si que son de 40 pines, porque cuando monté el ordenador puse los viejos y ... creo q los únicos q tengo, tomo nota y los cambiaré.

 

Bueno, eso puede ser un problema importante. Ten en cuenta que sin dichos cables el bus mastering ultra dma no funciona como debería, eso puede impactar, y bastante, en el rendimiento.

```
# lspci 

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT880 Host Bridge

00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT880 Host Bridge

00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT880 Host Bridge

00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT880 Host Bridge

00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT880 Host Bridge

00:00.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT880 Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI Bridge

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)

00:0b.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 0a)

00:0b.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! Game Port (rev 0a)

00:0d.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)

00:0d.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)

00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)

00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [KT600/K8T800/K8T890 South]

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 78)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV36 [GeForce FX 5700LE] (rev a1)

```

Los chips VIA siempre han sido algo problemáticos para mi. He tenido malas experiencias con ellos,  claro que eso fue hace tiempo y no se como estará la cosa ahora. Pero poco puedes hacer contra eso, a no ser que tengas otra placa compatible con tu cpu y ram y distinto chipset...

 *Quote:*   

> otra pista puede ser que el firefox me consume a veces bastante cpu (lo de consumir mucha memoria ya se que es normal y ... en parte se arreglará un poco con la versión 3) y es donde más noto diferencia a la hora de navegar, desactive el composite de mi xfce4 y mejoró un poco pero sigue marchando mal en comparación con mi odioso winxp del curro, bastante más viejo y poco optimizado asi como saturado de programas que instala mi superior que usa mi mismo ordenador, por eso no lo entiendo muy bien.
> 
> gracias por la ayuda y seguiré buscando

 

Firefox es un ente problemático jeje. Bueno, el gasto de ram ya sabemos qeu no tiene arreglo. Lo de la cpu depende de muchas cosas. Desactiva plugins y todo eso, y si la versión lo soporta prueba el USE="moznopango" (creo que solo los ebuilds de 2.x tienen eso). Firefox 3.x usa bastante cpu mientras renderiza las páginas (una vez cargadas no va tan mal). 2.x en mi caso era incluso peor. No puedo comparar con Windows porque no suelo usarlo en dicho entorno, pero si que es verdad que en linux no va muy fino. Konqueror es bastante más ligero en todos los sentidos, pero firefox tiene varias ventajas que konqueror no posee. En fin... la famosa frase: en linux, cuando se trata de navegadores, lo único que se puede hacer es escoger el menos malo de entre todos.

EDITADO: Aparte de lo ya dicho, deberías vigilar la salida de /var/log/messages continuamente, por si el kernel suelta algún mensaje de error que pueda ser útil. Por ejemplo, ejecuta esto en un terminal y déjalo a la vista:

```
tail -f /var/log/messages
```

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No es por nada, pero no se puede comparar una pc con la otra por que puede haber diferencias monstruosas en cosas como el chipset, que la mayoría de la gente ni toma en cuenta. 

Ni hablar de que windows XP sin servicepacks, o con servicepack 1 instalado solamente, en hardware como el que mencionas, VUELA. Simplemente por que el hardware es de la misma edad o mas nuevo inclusive que el software.

Por poner un ejemplo que me afecta directamente, dispongo de dos PC bastante parecidas que uso para trabajar, una es un Athlon64 3500+ Socket 939 sobre un chipset VIA KT890. La otra es un Athlon64 3200+ Socket 939 sobre un chipset nForce mcp51. Las dos tienen discos idénticos, las dos tienen 512Mb de ram, las dos tienen instalado Gentoo y las actualizo a la par. La que debería ir mas lento por que tiene un Athlon 3200+ va al menos a simple vista el dóble de rápido por que usa chipset nVidia.

No se si recuerdan los requisitos "exesivos" que tenía windows XP cuando salió al mercado: Mínimo 128Mb de ram, recomendado 256. No existían service packs todavía. Así y todo, estoy seguro de que si le pongo a alguno de estos dos Athlon 64 un windows XP con SP1 o sin SP directamente, voy a ir 10 veces mas rápido en cuanto a lo que a respuesta en tiempo real se refiere. La sensación de ir mas fluído, a eso me refiero... Al menos los primeros 30 minutos, hasta que me infecte con algo, o tenga que instalar el antivirus de turno.  :Very Happy: 

Otra cosa que hace mucho la diferencia es el DE, justamente, si hablamos de xfce4, puede ir muy rápido en la medida en que lo mantengas minimalista... Cuando le empezás a poner gkrellm, conky, composite, transparencias, sombras en las ventanas, widgets, gadgets y/o compiz o sucedáneos, la cosa cambia rádicalmente.

Todo esto me viene a la cabeza después de leer todo el hilo. Lamentablemente no se me ocurre ninguna solución adicional.

Por último, usar una manga de 40 conductores debería hacer que el disco no opere mas allá de udma modo4, pero veo en tus respuestas udma6 para ambos discos... O estás usando un cable de 80 conductores o estoy completamente equivocado.

Salud!

PD: Se me acaba de ocurrir: Que hay de la superficie del disco dónde se aloja / ? He tenido oportunidad de ver discos que no tienen sectores defectuosos pero si problemas en el amplificador de los cabezales, resultando que leen un lado del plato bien, el otro con delay de hasta 300/400 ms... Un disco así no manifiesta ninguna falla a simple vista ni en los logs de S.M.A.R.T. pero ralentiza por completo toda la pc...

Lo he mencionado por lo menos 4 o 5 veces ya, dale una pasada con MHDD a la superficie del disco principal a ver como andan los tiempos de respuesta en general.

Que una memoria ram rota haga que todo vaya lento, en mi vida lo he visto. Por lo general no tiene puntos medios: O funciona o se rompe todo... No quita que no pueda ser, pero sería lo ultimo que yo miraría.

----------

## Theasker

Gracias por todas las ideas, le he pasado el testeo de MHDD que es el que siempre uso durante toda la noche y los tiempos salen perfectos en el 95% del disco y algunos sectores un poco peor pero nada importante, que no tenga un disco duro normal.

Ultimamente, por seguir dando ideas, a veces cuando apago el ordenador se queda alguna partición sin desmontar y lanza un mensaje de error como que no ha podido desmontar esa partición y tengo q apagarlo a mano. Y hace una semana directamente el ordenador no se encendía, y pensé que se había roto la placa madre o la memoria o algo y probé a cambiar de posición los módulos de memoria y comprobar todas las conexiones y ... ahora funciona, aunque no las tengo todas conmigo, xq eso ya lo había probado y al final dejé todo como estaba. Creo que a algun componente le quedan breves para que muera. También he pensado que el bus de datos del disco duro esté defectuoso, por lo que en el testeo de la superficie de disco no de errores pero a veces en la trasnsferencia de datos si los de con lo que la comprobación de CRC falle y tenga q volver a mandar los datos con su consecuente pérdida de tiempo y ralentización de sistema y compilaciones o en usos masivos de disco. Eso podría explicar algunas cosas, aunque no todas.

En definitiva que es dificil saber donde está el fallo y q tendré q seguir mirando y buscando.

PD. Inodoro_Pereyra me encanta tu firma

De vm uso xfce justamente y he desactivado el composite aunque no lo he comentado/borrado en el xorg.conf. Y estoy intentando configurar como quiero el conky pero aun no lo tengo puesto, por lo que no ralentiza nada.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Un caso de lo mas extraño el tuyo... Sigo inclinado a pensar que algo le pasa al disco rígido, al cable de datos del mismo o a la controladora IDE por todo lo que comentas. Todo eso a su vez, podría hipotéticamente manifestar fallas parecidas si la fuente de alimentación no está funcionando bien... Tendrás a mano otra para cambiar?

Otra cosa, ese 5% que no está tan bien en el disco rígido, no es normal. De que tiempos de acceso estamos hablando?

Salud!

PD: Mi firma? Eso de preferir pájaro en mano es de perdedores conformistas.  :Very Happy: 

----------

